# 1958 Phantom Bendix Kickback Authenticity Options



## frankabr. (Jul 28, 2011)

I have a late 1958 Black Phantom and have a few questions.

1.  Did any of the 1958 Schwinn balloon tire bikes (Phantoms, particularly) come with the 2 speed Bendix Kickback rear hub as either an option or stock bicycle?

2.  If so, what rims would they have used for balloon tires, ie S-5, S-6, or regular S-2   ?

Thanks, Frank


----------



## Ozark Flyer (Jul 28, 2011)

*Kickback question*

The kickback hub was first produced in 1960. Bendix made an internal two speed hubs prior to that but they were lever/cable operated. Great hubs, I have one on a 56 Tiger.


----------



## island schwinn (Jul 30, 2011)

as mentioned,the bendix lever 2 speed was available and would have used an S 2 rim.


----------



## Pedalsnostalgia (Aug 2, 2011)

*2 Speed*

So did the phantom ever come out of the box with a manual 2 speed? Jeff


----------



## militarymonark (Aug 2, 2011)

i have a lever shift two speed bendix hub for sale check out the forsale topic i just bumped it up


----------

